# Power supply surges detected during the previous power on ASUS anti-surge was trigger



## sew333 (Oct 12, 2012)

Hello. So today i left my pc running when i go to work, like always for 3 years. Windows 10 was running and only utorrent in background,thats all. When i back from work i saw black screen just before bios with this:

:"“Power supply surges detected during the previous power on ASUS anti-surge was triggered to protect system from unstable supply unit.”
Press F1 to continue.

After this all working again good. All tests and benchmarks working fine without problems,stress tests passes fine. I am using that psu 3 years without single issue. Never had any restart or bsod or freez. So i am shocked by today issue.


"

So its my power supply gettin faulty? I measure voltages in bios and they are correct +12v 12.0v

One thing. Today in my block was checking electricity meters by electricians. Maybe thats why?




My pc:
6700K stock

16gb DDR4

Corsair 750 RM

Gigabyte 1080 Xtreme

Asus Z170-P
SSD Crucial Bx100


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

Were they checking or changing meters? 
Unless they are just reading the meters, they normally have to pull them which shuts everything off in the house, and when reconnected it often sends a surge through your wires. 
Most of my electronics are plugged into GFI's that need to be manually reset when power goes out. 
Most often there will be a setting in the BIOS to restart or stay off after a power loss, I always set that to 'stay off'


----------



## sew333 (Oct 12, 2012)

My mother said that electric fuse was switched in another room in my house. Maybe thats why?


----------



## sew333 (Oct 12, 2012)

IN my house,electric fuse was switched to turn on cooker in my kitchen. During this power delivery was stopped for 1 second only. So why computer simply dont turn off but restart and made this :""“Power supply surges detected during the previous power on ASUS anti-surge was triggered to protect system from unstable supply unit.”?


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

That could be it.


----------



## sew333 (Oct 12, 2012)

Power delivery was stopped for 1 second only. So why computer simply dont turn off but restart itself and made this warning :""“Power supply surges detected during the previous power on ASUS anti-surge was triggered to protect system from unstable supply unit.”?


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

> ASUS anti-surge was triggered to protect system from unstable supply unit.”?


The idea behind the ASUS anti-surge feature is great, but frankly, I think it causes more problems than it is worth (including too many false positives). 

While an unstable PSU certainly could cause or pass along a surge or spike, the motherboard has no clue if the surge was caused by the PSU, or came through the wall outlet and not suppressed sufficiently by the PSU. 

I get into a lot of heated discussions with many misinformed users who insist because the power "grid" in their county is so stable, or they don't have severe weather in their area that they don't need a "good" UPS with AVR (automatic voltage regulation) on their computer. But you just illustrated a primary point I keep telling them - and that is destructive (or at least disruptive) surges can originate from within the home. They don't have to come off the power grid from outside the home. This is exactly why "whole-house" surge suppressors are insufficient too. 

So I say again, every computer should be on a "good" UPS with AVR. Note I say "good" because like cheap power supplies that should be avoided, there are cheap UPSs too. 

And note backup power during a full power outage is only a small bonus feature of having a good UPS with AVR. It is the AVR that makes a good UPS with AVR so necessary.



> Power delivery was stopped for 1 second only.


1 second is a HUGE amount of time. Remember, your 6700K processes chunks of data 4,000,000,000 times every second! 

The ATX Form Factor standard for power supplies requires ATX PSUs maintain output (hold-up) power whenever there is a drop or sag of input power of 17ms (milliseconds or 17/1000th of a second) or less. 17ms is much faster than a "flicker" you might see in lights. So your 1 second was almost an eternity! 

A good UPS with AVR can sense, and compensate for such power anomalies in less than 5ms. 

And note a surge and spike protector is little more than a fancy and expensive extension cord as they do absolutely nothing whatsoever for disruptive low-voltage events like dips (opposite of spikes), sags (opposite of surges), or brown-outs (long duration sags). Where a UPS will use the batteries to boost the voltages up to normal. And for excessive high-voltage events, the best a surge and spike protector can do is kill power to the connected devices.

A decent 1200VA to 1500VA UPS with AVR can easily protect your system, plus your network gear, and an LCD monitor too.

If you get these ASUS surge warnings again, I would try a different PSU just to make sure yours is not having problems.


----------



## sew333 (Oct 12, 2012)

Still dont understand. There was almost 1 second without power delivery. When power back again. Pc restarted instead of turning off. Why it restarted and not shut down?


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

> Why it restarted and not shut down?


Sorry. I misunderstood the question. 

I can only guess that in your BIOS Setup Menu, ASUS Surge Protection is set to reboot rather than stay off. You might check those settings.


----------



## VividProfessional (Apr 29, 2009)

i would blame Utorrent tbh


----------



## sew333 (Oct 12, 2012)

Yes i guess i have Restore AC Power Loss turns ON. Anyway.

Is this normal that i get that warning, after power loss due to switch of electric fuse ( to turn on cooker in my kitchen ) ?

Or my psu is just faulty?


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

> Is this normal that i get that warning, after power loss due to switch of electric fuse ( to turn on cooker in my kitchen ) ?


I am going to assume you got the warning because that ASUS feature detected some anomaly so that would suggest it is working "normally".

It is not normal for power switches or the devices they control (like your cooker) to send anomalies down the line. But it is not that uncommon either! Hence my call for a "good" UPS with AVR, even if your power grid is stable, and your weather is great year round. 

It is not uncommon as switches and appliances age to misbehave either. And for some switches, if switched too slowly, or not completely, small arcs can occur inside the switch which can send anomalies down the line too. This can also happen with big appliances that cycle on and off too - like ovens and refrigerators. In fact, things with big motors (like refrigerators) are probably more guilty - especially older models. 


> Or my psu is just faulty?


You have a reliable model, but even the best from the best makers can go bad. And if that cooker switch sent a HUGE surge down the line, the PSU may have suppressed much of the surge, just not enough to stop the ASUS feature from triggering on it. 

But note if these abnormal surges are frequently banging on your power supply, that will likely increase aging on those power supply regulator circuits making them weaker sooner. 

I would at the very least for right now, try to plug your computer into a different circuit than that running through the kitchen where high wattage appliances are used.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Despite repeated warnings, the OP has cross posted to at least 9 other communities, example: Power supply surges detected during the previous power on ASUS anti-surge was trigger - bit-tech.net Forums


----------



## sew333 (Oct 12, 2012)

And what is your problem that i write this on other site? Concentrate about problem in our forum.

Anyway. Why i get that warning ,something to worry,is my psu faulty ?


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

RMA'ing your house would help.

The problem is, as explained before, you are taking up too many volunteer's valuable time.

Every time you see a few stray pixels, or a new error message.

Stop it.

Pick one forum, if no replies in a day or two, try the next one on your list.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

> And what is your problem that i write this on other site?


It is considered "poor forum etiquette". In other words, rude. 

It is like you and your buddies spreading out across all the checkout counters at a busy grocery to buy a soda then you all run over to the buddy who reaches a clerk first - while all the other patrons have been waiting their turn respectfully and patiently in one queue. 

And having been told that before and ignoring it is not only rude but disrespectful too - to those helping, but also to your fellow posters seeking help for their questions. 

It is not just with multiple sites, but posting the same question in multiple forums in the same site is poor forum etiquette too. 

25 Forum Posting Etiquette Tips

Thanks for pointing this out satrow.


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

satrow said:


> Despite repeated warnings, the OP has cross posted to at least 9 other communities, example: Power supply surges detected during the previous power on ASUS anti-surge was trigger - bit-tech.net Forums


 Ummm, may be slitting my own throat here, but I think this is the wrong way to handle this.
Proper way: Answer the question. THEN -explain- why it is poor form to post the same question on many boards. 
Reason being that if I ask a question on board A, and don't get an answer that solves my problem, I will go to board B and ask the same question, hoping for an answer that DOES solve my problem. 
IF, and I repeat -IF- board B's reply is 'cross post, thread closed' I will NEVER return to board B.

Lest you think I'm just being a pain, I had troubles with a transmission a while ago. the first post never received an answer, so 2 weeks later I posted to another board and received the typical 'don't cross post' answer, 4 months later (after BOTH threads entered 'zombie status', I started a third thread on a 3rd board) I received an answer that solved the problem in two days. The day after I had the answer, there was a post on the 1st board that was a direct copy/paste of the answer on the 3rd board. (lessen learned, Um yeah don't cross post because then there won't be any despicable copy pasting.....)

Again, I'll say the best way is to answer the question, then explain why it's a bad idea to post the same question to different boards.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

With all due respect, the OP posted to _at least 10 communities on the same day_, so it's really not like your situation.

The OP has been warned about this multiple times here, especially where he quotes/mentions something from different fora, without linking us to cross reference the validity.

Before I interjected here I knew he'd already been told the the _ASUS error reporting is best turned off_, multiple times/helpers, that _the restart after power failure was best turned off_ and also that _the cause of the issue was the cooker switch sparking_.

We do have some history, here's an early one from TSF, note that amongst other things, my early post does mention that we'd met elsewhere previously and that _he was also asked not to cross post there as well_: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...mory-faulty-or-not-1096442-2.html#post6912546

For something more up to date, showing that my/our persistence in some areas has, to some extent, been paying off (he was linking some references), here's one that had _at least 12 other sites involved_: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f299/lkd_0x141_tdr-6_image_nvlddmkm-sys-1162089.html


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

Thank you for answering as you did. Didn't realize he'd posted so often on same day. That is how I ended up on this board, ask a question and get no answers for 2 weeks on one board, so post on another only to be railed for cross posting. Later on ask the same question on a third site (here) and get a usable answer. The only reason I remember the name of the 2nd board is because I see it whenever I edit my hosts file. If they would have answered the question first, then explained why they had a problem with cross posting, I would have never come to this site.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

No worries, I can understand where you were coming from.

"I see it whenever I edit my hosts file" <- :grin:


----------



## sew333 (Oct 12, 2012)

When powerloss ( 1 second ) ( due to switch of electric fuse ) is very brief pc will restart or shutdown. ?

My pc get restarted instead of shutdown.Any ideas?

And then that message appear:""“Power supply surges detected during the previous power on ASUS anti-surge was triggered to protect system from unstable supply unit.”
Press F1 to continue"

I ask because i have in bios option AC Power Loss POWER OFF.


When i manually cut power for longer time pc will not boot itself when power back, because i have AC POWER LOSS POWER OFF in bios.
But few days ago when power due to switch of electric fuse was off only for 1 second pc restarts instead of shutdown.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

The setting in the BIOS will determine whether the PC will shutdown or restart after the power has been reconnected.

I have my PC set to stay off, if the power supply becomes unstable, I don't want it starting and then shutting down again if the power goes off again.

Set it to shutdown/stay off only, it's safer.

If yours does not stay off, the trip was so brief that it might only have registered as a 'brown out', PC PSUs do hold up for a variable number of milliseconds or more before fully shutting down, this might have been the case for you.


----------



## sew333 (Oct 12, 2012)

Satrow i dont understand well, sorry.
Again.
Powerloss due to switch of electric fuse was for 1 second ( moment ) and my pc restarted instead of shutdown. And i get this:"“Power supply surges detected during the previous power on ASUS anti-surge was triggered to protect system from unstable supply unit.
Press F1 to continue.”



I cant understand this. Any ideas? I have in BIOS option to not turn on pc after powerloss. So why it get to restart ?


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

I don't know the specifics of ASUS' implementation of their Anti-surge, as Windows won't restart until you've pressed F1 (and checked the BIOS, possibly), that might be intended but it's been poorly worded.

If you need to check specific details of how ASUS say Anti-surge _should_ work, RTM or check their site.

EDIT: Anti-surge, if enabled, _might_ override some BIOS settings...


----------

